# Do angelfish and bettas get along?



## Purple7 (Jun 13, 2008)

my brother has an angel fish and leaving for camp next week. since i'm going to be in charge of both my male betta and the angelfish, i was wondering if the would get along in the same tank. would the be alright together in a six gallon tank and not attack one another. both require the same temp, and both love bloodworms for food. Can they live together?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, definately not in a 6 gallon, but even outside of that, I would say no. The Angel has long, flowing fins, and this can potentially remind the betta of another male, which would lead to the betta beating on the Angel. The 6 gallon is also way too small for the Angel.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Cody is right. Also, watch out on the bloodworms. If that's the primary food either of them get, it'll make them constipated and sick 

It's a great treat, but nothing should replace a high quality flake or pellet food.


----------



## Purple7 (Jun 13, 2008)

really? the angelfish is only 2 in. when we asked at the pet store the recommended 5 gallons.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I have seen Angels get 6" long, but over 10" in height. 5 gallons is way too small, and 99% of the time, pet store employees do not know what they are talking about. They just try to make money.
I'm not going to say the minimum size for an Angel, because everyone think different on that. Some say a breeding pair can be in a 20H, or only have one in 55G+, etc. You just need to make sure you have the adequet space for it, which a 5G cannot provide.


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

I also agree that a 6 gallon tank is too small for an angel. I've also tried to a betta and an angel together, but the 1.5'' angel tore up the betta. I would suggest leaving the angel in his own tank. Moving fish to different tanks stresses them out anyway.


----------

